# gentoo Neuinstallation mit Begleitung

## Roca

Erstmal frohes Neues   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe ein kleines Anliegen und zwar möchte ich gentoo auf meinem Netbook installieren, optimieren und auf meine

Bedürfnisse zuschneiden.

Da mir dieses OS noch sehr fremd und für mich schwerlich mit anderen Linux Distributionen zu vergleichen ist, kann ich 

auch getrost sagen, dass ich einfach viel zu wenig Ahnung habe, als das das Ergebnis einer "eigenen" Installation zufriedenstellend

sein könne.

Ich hoffe hier jemanden zu finden, der mich bei der Installation und Konfiguration etwas an die Hand nimmt.

Gedacht habe ich mir das in etwa so:

Ich installiere das System mit Hilfe des Benutzerhandbuches Schritt für Schritt, werde hier vermerken, was ich gemacht habe,

was ich nicht verstanden habe (oh mein Gott, wird das viel sein) und natürlich haufenweise lustiger Fragen stellen um mich weiterzubringen.

Findet sich hier jemand, der mir bei diesem Unterfangen etwas unter die Arme greifen würde?

Mfg

Roca

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Naja, vorab, ins kalte Wasser springen, ist IMMER erfrischend. Einfach drauflos und 

solange auf dem Lappi kein anderes OS drauf ist, sprich; Daten, geht da nix kaputt.

Aber; auf Netbooks sich eine Distri zu installieren, mit der man die "tools" selber

kompiliert, braucht wohl etwas Geduld. Ich wuerd mal lustig zu CentOS, SuSE, evtl. gar

Ubuntu greifen, und mir mal ansehen, ob mal ueberhaupt alles an Hardware erkannt wird.

Gentoo kompiliert die Anwendungen, wen also z.B. KDE als Oberflaeche erwuenscht ist,

kann so ein Vorgang wohl recht dauern, auf deinem Netdings. hehe, ich wuerd es tun.

Was "schwer" sein wird, ist das haendische konfigurieren des Kernels, angepasst an

dein Lappi. Es gibt zwar das genkernel "Apps", was ein "kennt fast alle Hardware Kernel"

zaubert. Jedem das seine.

Mein Tipp;

erst mal ne Live-CD starten, um Lappitauglichkeit zu testen. Dabei alle verdaechtigen

Befehle mal ausfuehren, (dmesg, lspci, lsmod, etc.) um Hardware zu kennen.

(in Google oder Co mal dein Lappimodel +Linux suchen lassen, andere wissen evtl. was.)

installierst Gentoo, wuerd ich nur / partitionieren, also die ganze Festplatte.

Vereinfacht dies und das zu Anfang, und falsch partitionieren tut eh jeder, der nicht

100% sein System kennt. Laufendes Linux tar'en, umpartitionieren, ist Linux level 2

Die Installationsbuecher von Gentoo sind eigentlich immer top, aber wie das aus Sicht

eines Linuxunerfahrenen aussieht weis ich ned.  :Smile: 

Bei Fragen oder Nebenwirkungen einfach das Gentooforum,,,

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich würds probieren.

Ich hab auch mit Gentoo quasi angefangen. (Hatte davor schon mal Linux ausprobiert, hatte aber keine Ahnung.)

Das Handbuch ist sehr gut, und wenn trotzdem Fragen aufkommen, hab ich im Forum damals gut Hilfe bekommen.

LG Roland

Edit: Hast du schon mal auf nem ordentlichen Laptop Linux installiert?

Ich nicht, ich kann also nix über die Geschwindigkeit sagen, aber es ist schon recht zaaach, wenn der xorg-server auf nem Asus EEE mit 1,66 GHz und einem Gig Ram kompiliert.

----------

## Roca

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,

Auf dem Netbook ist im Moment kein anderes OS drauf und ich plane auch nicht 

eins draufzumachen, geholt habe ich es mir sowieso als 2. bzw. 3. Rechner alleine

für den Zweck einer Gentoo Installation die, was mich zu dem zweiten Punkt bringt,

keine Eile hat.

Es ist mir relativ egal, ob das System im März, Juni oder nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit 

fertig und Einsatzbereit ist, solange es dann vernünftig läuft und ich gut was dazugelernt habe.

Zu der Hardwareerkennung: 

Sämtliche Hardware lief unter openSuSE und Ubuntu out of the Box.

Ich habe auch schon 1-2 gentoo "Installationsversuche" hinter mir, die aber 

mehr oder weniger gescheitert sind aus Gründen die ich nicht kenne.

Bevor ich mich dann auf eine Odyssee der Fehlersuche begebe, dachte ich, dass es

vermutlich klüger ist einfach zu schreiben, was ich wann tue, damit erfahrene Nutze sofort 

sehen, wann ich was falsch mache, was nicht klappen wird und warum.

Eine Kernel via genkernel zu bauen käme nicht in Frage, wenn schon gentoo dann in seiner ganzen Pracht  :Wink: .

Die manuelle Kernelkonfiguration werde ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Hilfe 

hinkriegen, soviel steht fest.

Zu den Installationshandbüchern für Linuxunerfahrene:

Gänzlich unerfahren bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht.

Angefangen habe ich vor Anno Zwieback mit einem Red Hat Derivat names Halloween Linux, 

habe das aber sehr schnell wieder fallen gelassen.

Wieder eingestiegen bin ich mit SuSE Linux 9 und habe mich auch weitesgehend intensiv damit 

auseinandergesetzt und war in diversen Foren unterwegs.

Soll aber nicht heissen, dass ich mich jetzt in Binärsprache unterhalten kann, sonder nur das das gentoohandbuch

in einer für mich größtenteils verständlichen Sprache geschrieben ist, die nicht nur aus kryptischen Kauderwelsch besteht.

Das arbeiten mit der Konsole war unter SuSE allerdings (jedenfalls bei mir) bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht existent.

@72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 

Die Frage kann ich höchstens mit Jein beantworten.

Netbooks sind ja leistungstechnisch eine absolute Katastrophe, aber sie sollen auch nicht als meine

Spielekonsole herhalten.

Der 1,5 GHz Dual Core wird aber seinen Job erledigen, auch wenn die xorg kompilierung 14 Stunden brauchen sollte.

Wofür gibt es Nächte, wenn nicht zum kompilieren.

MfG

Roca

----------

## Terrere

Hiho

Eines vorweg: Linux kaputt konfigurieren, jede Wette, das schafft

jeder. Der i Punkt ist, wen mit den Linuxtools, das geschrottete

Linux wieder zum laufen bringst. Wen ohne Eile die Installationsschritte

befolgst, geht da wohl nicht viel daneben. Nicht gleich aufgeben. Fehler

suchen, und finden, da lernts ziemlich viel, von neuen Befehlen, bis zur

Erkenntnis, warum es da so Verzeichnisse gibts, wie /etc, z.B.

Wen mit der Geschwindigkeit zufrieden warst, beim puren anwenden der Tools unter

Distri X, alles funktionierte, CD-brennen, Wlan Chip, Kartenleser gar

Stromsparfunktionen?, dann Gentoo go.

Auswaehlen des richtigen Installationsmediums

  kannst ja mal dein Lappimodel posten

Vorbereiten der Festplatte

  ganze HD fuer das Wurzelverzeichnis "/", Swap evtl. 1-2x RAM groesse.

  ext3 als Dateisystem, reicht mal locker. (ausser du weisst jetzt:

  das du openoffice willst, das braucht locker ein /var mit 5-6 GB freiem Platz.

  das /usr/portage eine partition sein soll, et cetera. Will sagen, ohne Plan,

  partitionierst eh falsch.)

Installation des Gentoo Basissystems

  Systemprofil, das mal so lassen, wie es voreingestellt ist.

  (du willst zum Anfang nur mal booten koennen.)

Installieren des Kernels

  tja, hehe, 10 .config spaeter, lachst auch mit.

  ein lspci -v von root in einem laufendem Linux, listet schoen

  die Treiber/die Module an, die deine Hardware verwendet.

  Ist keine Schande, genkernel anzuwenden, und erfolgreich booten

  zu koennen. Kernel frisch uebersetzen, von Hand, darfste jederzeit

  nachholen.

und Grub, kann auch richtig daneben gehen. Das sind so die Gentoofallen.

Wen das Buch schonmal vorgelesen, gar mal abgearbeitet hast, kannst

ja auch sagen, wo es hapert.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Ich wuerd mal lustig zu CentOS, SuSE, evtl. gar
> 
> Ubuntu greifen, und mir mal ansehen, ob mal ueberhaupt alles an Hardware erkannt wird.

 

Ich würde es mit der RescueCD machen. Ohne dass das System irgend etwas installiert, kannst Du den Laptop/Netbook voll verwenden. Egal ob Firefox oder WLAN. Alles drin. Und dieses basiert auf Gentoo. Da kannst Du Dir dann auch viele Nützliche Infos zur Konfiguration für Dein späteres permanentes Gentoo "abgucken".

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Roca wrote:*   

> @72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 
> 
> Die Frage kann ich höchstens mit Jein beantworten.
> 
> Netbooks sind ja leistungstechnisch eine absolute Katastrophe, aber sie sollen auch nicht als meine
> ...

 

Ich wollte nur ansprechen, dass es durchaus zu Wartezeiten kommen kann.

BTW welches Netbook hat heutzutage einen 1,5 GHz DualCore?

LG Roland

----------

## Terrere

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Terrere hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Ich wuerd mal lustig zu CentOS, SuSE, evtl. gar
> ...

 

Ja da hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrueckt. In diesem Absatz mein ich;

Man kann ganz gut leben, mal 1 Monat, halbes Jahr, eine fixfertig

Distri zu verwenden. In dieser Zeit, die Hardware naeher kennen,

paar Linuxbefehle lernen,,,

Das RescueCD eine gute Wahl ist, um Gentoo zu installieren, stimmt natuerlich.

----------

## Terrere

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wollte nur ansprechen, dass es durchaus zu Wartezeiten kommen kann.
> 
> BTW welches Netbook hat heutzutage einen 1,5 GHz DualCore?
> ...

 

Google spuckt da Intels Atom N550 aus. Die CPU bietet zwei Kerne samt Hyperthreading, was in vier gleichzeitig ausführbaren Tasks mündet. Kenn mich aber in allem was kleiner ist, als ein BigTower, eh nicht aus.

@Roca Ja sag endlich, was fuer ein Netteil hast.  :Smile:  bestimmt ein ganz kleiner, hehe

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Warum bekomm ich immer die schlechten Netbooks geschenkt!?

Bei meinem Asus EEE 1001P hat der einen Intel Atom N450, und der ist SingleCore mit 1,66 Ghz.

----------

## Terrere

Der N450 ist ja anscheinend nur ein Hauch langsamer.

Fuer ein 3 Tage Trip, Fotokamera syncen, etwas Abiword, Mail checken, durchaus intressante Kisten.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Roca wrote:*   

> Erstmal frohes Neues  
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Anliegen und zwar möchte ich gentoo auf meinem Netbook installieren, optimieren und auf meine
> 
> Bedürfnisse zuschneiden.
> ...

 

Ich würde gerne, bin aber in der gleichen Situation wie Du  :Wink: 

----------

## moben

So ne begleitete Installation hab ich schon mit 2-3 Freunden gemacht, aber das war immer sehr zeitinstensiv und ging insg. immer mehrere Tage... Klar würde ich euch sowas gern anbieten aber das is zeitlich leider nicht möglich :/ Ich denke aber dass dies ein sehr guter Start in Gentoo ist...

Wer hat euch denn auf Gentoo gebracht? Kann der das nicht übernehmen?  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Der N450 ist ja anscheinend nur ein Hauch langsamer.
> 
> Fuer ein 3 Tage Trip, Fotokamera syncen, etwas Abiword, Mail checken, durchaus intressante Kisten.

 

Ich hab ein Notebook mit Win7 und den Asus EEE. Ich kenn Linux nicht auf schnelleren Rechnern, spielen tu ich nicht, und er ist spürbar schneller mit Gentoo als mit dem vorinstallierten XP.

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde gerne, bin aber in der gleichen Situation wie Du
> 
> 

 

Ich war wie ich mit Gentoo (und damit auch mit Linux) angefangen hab auch in der Situation.

Ich hab dann einfach angefangen, nach Handbuch zu installieren.

Es hat zwar gleich beim ersten Mal nicht hingehaut, aber das waren Tippfehler, und mein Ignorieren der Fehlermeldungen wie ich es halt von Windows gewohnt war.

Ich hab dann einfach an einem anderen Tag neu begonnen, gewissenhafter getippt, und die Fehlermeldungen, die sich zum Glück in Grenzen gehalten haben, gelesen. Das meiste ist dann eh selbsterklärend, oder wird ein paar Absätze später im Handbuch erläutert.

Ich finde, dass Gentoo sehr benutzerfreundlich ist, was die Installation anbelangt, sofern man gerne in der Console hackt, und am besten einen Zweitrechner für das Handbuch hat (Ausdrucken ist bei der Anzahl an Seiten blöd, und im Text-Browser ist es etwas unübersichtlich.).

Ich bin zwar selbst noch ein Anfänger, aber ich würde sagen: Probiers, und wende dich bei Fehlern ans Forum. Man findet auch einige Fragen über die SuFu. Ich hab damals aber trotzdem größtenteils nichts damit anfangen können, weil es zu allgemein verfasst war. Ich hab halt meine Frage neu ins Forum gepostet und trotzdem freundlich Hilfe bekommen.

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

Hinweis: Es gibt auch einen IRC-Channel für Gentoo-Neulinge (#gentoo-anfaenger@FreeNode glaube ich. Im Zweifelsfall mal nach #gentoo.de@FreeNode gehen und ins topic schauen/nach dem Channel fragen). Das ist für Live-Anfragen sicherlich hilfreicher  :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

 *Roca wrote:*   

> Eine Kernel via genkernel zu bauen käme nicht in Frage, wenn schon gentoo dann in seiner ganzen Pracht .
> 
> Die manuelle Kernelkonfiguration werde ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Hilfe 
> 
> hinkriegen, soviel steht fest.

 

Mit CLEAN="NO" und MRPROPER="NO" ist genkernel eigentlich recht praktisch - ich muss nur vorher die alte config reinkopieren und make oldconfig laufen lassen...

Ansonsten: Hau rein und stell Deine Fragen, bei mir läuft es auf dem EEEPC 1005HA problemlos.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

[offtopic]

@tuam

was hast du für die WLAN-Karte im Kernel aktiviert?

Ich steh grad an, sie geht einfach nicht.

Ich mach eh noch einen Thread dazu auf, den verlink ich dann da.

[/offtopic]

Sorry, das musste sein.

LG Roland

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> was hast du für die WLAN-Karte im Kernel aktiviert?
> 
> 

 

"Atheros 802.11n wirelass cards support"

Das Ding heißt in lspci "Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Woreless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich will hier nicht den ganzen Thread zuspammen und hab deshalb für mein WLAN-Problem einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht. (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6534321.html#6534321)

@tuam

Wäre nett, wenn du mich mit deinem Wissen beehrst  :Laughing: 

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@ roca

Hast du dich schon entschieden Gentoo zu installieren  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn du sagst, dass du die Zeit hast, und dich für Linux interessierst, lernst du zumindestens beim Installieren was, auch wenn nicht sofort alles hinhaut.

Aber wie schon erwähnt im Forum und im IRC findet man Hilfe, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das System gleich von Anfang an so kaputtkonfiguriert, dass es nicht mehr zu reparieren geht.

LG Roland

----------

## LinuxTom

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wenn du sagst, dass du die Zeit hast, und dich für Linux interessierst, lernst du zumindestens beim Installieren was, auch wenn nicht sofort alles hinhaut.

 

Da würde ich dann sogar Linux from Scratch empfehlen. Und wenn das funktioniert auf Gentoo umsteigen, da LFS nicht so einfach zu pflegen ist.

----------

